# Auto sleeper duetto power question



## apfryatt (May 4, 2009)

Hi first time post "and most likely a daft question" 

I have just bought a duetto 1998 and only have partial user docs, my question is.. does the leisure battery get charged via the engine while your on the move or does it only get charged via mains hookup? ive done searches but dont seem to be able to find the answer anywhere.. 

Thanks in advance
Ade


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ade


Not a daft question ... Just an often asked one :wink: anyway welcome to MHF and here is a Quick answer : 

if your Duetto is "as built" ( no user mods) operating normally and with all the fuses intact then Yes, the Leisure battery will be charged when the engine is running. The "3 way" fridge will also be powered on 12v while the engine is running.

On a hook up the leisure battery will be charged and power provided for the 12v items from the power unit/charger.... probably a Zig unit on your van.


Mike


----------



## apfryatt (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Mike a quick answer indeed, and just what i wanted to hear, im sure there will be more questions but i will use the search facility more thoroughly next time


----------

